# Large monitors and housing outdoors



## Grunter023 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi all,
I have a few queries for all the larger Monitor owners out there in regards to housing. I currently own 2 Spencer's Monitors which I am planning an enclosure for. I was planning to have a 3.5 by 2.5 metre enclosure built inside my reptile room out of retaining wall sleepers at the bottom to house 30cm of soil and on top will be 120cm high 12mm glass pool fencing for viewing. BUT of late I am thinking I could build 2 enclosures outside one being for my Spencers and a joining one for Perentie in the future (being outside I would have a top on a majority of the enclosure to protect from the rain and the electric globes etc. Now bearing in mind my location which is Wagga NSW getting pretty cold. What are my options do you think for heating? Would you provide a insulated box at one end with say a heat panel inside on all the time and then outside this another bank of larger globes as a basking spot? Do you think It is a waste of time trying to keep these larger species in my area and trying to heat them with heat from electrical devices and the cost it will take?
And with the both enclosures being joined in the middle with see through glass pool fencing would it be an issue with the Perentie and Spencer's being able to see each other?
Also I was wondering about the ground to prevent escape. Would you put mesh down on the ground or would cementing the area be better with dirt/sand on top? I am guessing mesh floor underneath the dirt would be a much cheaper option. If this does not work out I guess I will ditch the idea of getting a Perentie in the future and just build an indoor enclosure for the Spencer's. (but inside would be a lot of space taken up which I may need in the future for other animals)
Any help/ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't own larger monitors so I am only speaking from keeping other reptiles outside. One of the main benefits of an outside enclosure is that heat is usually supplied with the sun. Make sure the are you choose has good sun from the north in the mornings and shade in the afternoons. If I were you, I would look at having an insulated box at one end and a heap of other areas for cover such as hollow logs, etc. 

I found this threat as well --> http://www.varanus.net/forums/read.php?2,5773,5786


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Aug 4, 2015)

Ive used a combination of mesh and reo for the bottom and also used pvc blinds on the outside of the enclosure which can work as a hot house type environment. Really good for winter down south.


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2015)

I live in Adelaide & have 2 outdoor pits that I keep lace monitors & a perentie in. Pit walls are glass pool fencing from Bunnings, all on a concrete footing. There is no cover over-head.

Night temps here at the moment get as low as 4C or 5C with an occasional frost, I don't provide any additional heat for the lace monitors however the perentie has a choice of several heated hides (Universal Rocks all heated via heat cord/habistat thermostats) set to about 20C surface temp. The key is to ensure their hides remain dry & free from the wind. The lace monitors still bask on a sunny day, even with day temps in the mid-teens, although I haven't seen the perentie out since mid-April. However it's not just the cold, they also need to be able to escape the summer heat.

The pits are built over an in-ground concrete swimming pool so the perentie can dig down as far as he likes (to 2 metres anyway) without fear of an escape, the lace monitors don't ever dig.

I would recommend that anyone who has large adult monitors keeps them outdoors (or keep something else), they seem so much more energised in the natural environment.


----------



## Grunter023 (Aug 4, 2015)

That is amazing Chris. Do you have all the electrical cords just hidden under the substrate for the heating of the fake rock hides? And you are not worried about cats or other predators getting in with the top open?


----------



## Herpo (Aug 4, 2015)

I'd be more worried about the cat!


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2015)

Grunter023 said:


> That is amazing Chris. Do you have all the electrical cords just hidden under the substrate for the heating of the fake rock hides? And you are not worried about cats or other predators getting in with the top open?



I haven't seen a cat in our backyard since the monitors went outdoors  

All the cords are buried in the substrate, electrical plugs are all enclosed in small Sistema tubs (that are also buried) so they remain dry. The heat cord is all threaded through 10mm corflute that is attached to the marine plywood custom base of the Universal Rocks, this also helps to ensure the hides stay dry.


----------



## Grunter023 (Aug 4, 2015)

Chris said:


> I haven't seen a cat in our backyard since the monitors went outdoors



Thought that may have been the case! The glass pool fencing is a great idea - looks easy and looks fantastic.


----------

